# Shock Jocks



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The article says that Killacycle is going to be back for the Nedra 
Nationals. Is that true? It would surprise me if so, but I would love to 
see it back. Anyone that has a chance to get out and see Killacycle run has 
got to do it! I thought I was seeing hard launches watching White Zombie 
all these years, but the Killacycle truly looks like it is being shot out of 
a cannon.

damon


>From: John Wayland <[email protected]>
>Reply-To: [email protected]
>To: [email protected]
>Subject: Shock Jocks
>Date: Fri, 27 Jul 2007 06:25:27 -0700
>
>Hello to All,
>
>Here's the first of many articles that will be hitting in the next week or 
>so, as a result of the the media frenzy at the Wayland Invitational drag 
>races two weeks ago. This one is a local story from the Portland Tribune 
>newspaper:
>
>http://www.portlandtribune.com/accelerate/story.php?story_id=118548740512719300
>
>See Ya.....John Wayland
>

_________________________________________________________________
http://imagine-windowslive.com/hotmail/?locale=en-us&ocid=TXT_TAGHM_migration_HM_mini_pcmag_0507


----------

